# Toutes circonstances égales par ailleurs



## Manuel xx

Salut tout le monde!

Oggi vi propongo questa frase:

"Mais celle-là [la capacité de prévision] ne peut s’appliquer qu’en fonction de l’expérience. C’est elle qui permet de projeter sur l’avenir, toutes circonstances égales par ailleurs, ce que nous avons appris par l’analyse des événements passés."

La traduzione:
"Però questa può applicarsi solo in funzione dell'esperienza. È l'esperienza che permette di proiettare sull'avvenire quello che abbiamo appreso analizzando gli eventi passati."

Come avrete notato, ho tralasciato "toutes circonstances égales par ailleurs". Come posso inserirlo al meglio in questo periodo???

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Gattafee

Coucou Manuel,

Je ne suis sûre que ça puisse aller avec le contexte général de ton texte mais je te propose cette traduction :

"Però questa può applicarsi solo in funzione dell'esperienza. È l'esperienza che permette di proiettare sull'avvenire -circostanze peraltro uguali- quello che abbiamo appreso analizzando gli eventi passati.


----------



## macforever

Il senso dell'inciso dovrebbe riferirsi al fatto che la capacità di previsione si basa sull'esperienza e questa  - a parità di situazioni -  proietta una buona percentuale di probabilità che i fatti passati gettino luce su quelli futuri. Insomma la storia, quando si ripete, insegna.
Naturalmente tutto quello che ho detto può essere sbagliato ma, in mancanza di maggior contesto, ê quello che ho capito


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi piace moltissimo la formulazione di Mac per l'inciso .
Ma non dovrebbe piuttosto essere 'la capacità di previsione' a consentire di proiettare sull'avvenire - a parità di situazioni -la nostra esperienza, cioè quello che abbiamo appreso analizzando gli eventi passati?


----------



## Manuel xx

matoupaschat said:


> Mi piace moltissimo la formulazione di Mac per l'inciso .
> Ma non dovrebbe piuttosto essere 'la capacità di previsione' a consentire di proiettare sull'avvenire - a parità di situazioni -la nostra esperienza, cioè quello che abbiamo appreso analizzando gli eventi passati?



Questo me lo son chiesto anch'io. Però se prima "celle-là" è riferito alla capacità di previsione, possibile che anche quel "elle" sia riferito alla stessa cosa???


----------



## matoupaschat

Manuel xx said:


> Questo me lo son chiesto anch'io. Però se prima "celle-là" è riferito alla capacità di previsione, possibile che anche quel "elle" sia riferito alla stessa cosa???


No, devi avere ragione: l'esperienza è la gallina, e l'uovo è 'la capacità di previsione'. Mi sa che farei meglio a starmene lontano dai tuoi quesiti, tanto mi scombussola lo stile del tuo autore .


----------



## Manuel xx

ahahhahahahh Sarai felice di sapere, allora, che i miei quesiti sono quasi giunti al termine... =)


----------

